# How to prevent hair from clogging up the drain



## sephoras girl (Jun 10, 2009)

How?


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 10, 2009)

Depending on your hair type, comb it before you shower, or clean the drain after


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't have tha problem... sigh.....


----------



## Annelle (Jun 11, 2009)

You can buy little cover things to sit on your drain while you shower to catch the hair.

I also usually just wipe the hair off on the wall and then throw the hair away when I'm done with the shower.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2009)

It helps to run really hot water down the drain for a minute, after you've showered or washed your hair.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are the two things I do: if my hair is really tangled then I brush it before I take a shower or when I let the conditioner set in for a few minutes and then rinse off while combing my hair with my fingers and place it on the wall.


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2009)

You can get extra strainers that cover the drain. That would prevent hair from getting down there. Carolyn is right running hot water helps and maybe everyone once in a while pour some draino (or equivalent) down there


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you know where you can buy the covers for the drain?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can just get them at walmart. Someone I know also cleans the drain out by using what looks like a long bendable wand that can go a little ways down the drain and it pulls out the stuck hairs way under with the sharp hooks it has. It's gross but at least you know it's not clogged.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 11, 2009)

We use something like this for our shower:

Bed Bath &amp; Beyond - Bathroom Drain Hair Stopper™

It's not that expensive (under $5)

Here's another kind that's shaped different in case your drain is flat instead of a hole.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...482086&amp;RN=182&amp;

edit: I think we checked target and walmart at first but didn't see them, don't remember if it was that or something for the toilet instead! lol we were looking for a few different bathroom things. That first one I linked looks a lot like what we use now though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2009)

Any hardware store should have drain covers.

I bought one that is small and metal - sits run in the drain. I wouldn't recommend one that snug as it tends to back up the water from draining.

Look for a larger, rubber type - it should have lots of perferations to let the water flow through it as it prevents hair from going down the drain.


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2009)

I think i bought one at Home Depot. Of course Home Depot is just about everywhere in the US and Canada. Just look in the plumbing aisle. Their drain cleaner is not bad too (cheaper than Drain-O).


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I'm going to go look online.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

I turn the water off when I put in my conditioner and comb through all my tangles. Thats when the majority of my hair comes out and since the water is off I just gather it all up and throw it out before I turn the water on again.

Any other hairs that come out I just let them go and if my drain occasionaly starts to clog then I just pick it out lol... gross but cheap and effective.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 18, 2009)

me and my family just use industrial strength drain cleaner, once a month to ensure the drain does not clog


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 18, 2009)

What brand?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 18, 2009)

It is called Zep crystal heat drain opener, but let me stress you need to be very carefull with this stuff.

you need to wear gloves, and goggles. if your bathroom does not have a window dont use it in there, if it does open the windows and turn on the exaust fan.

to use it you pour the dry crystals down the drain till they reach the top, than you turn on the shower water really low. this will cause the drain to bubble and smoke. so stand clear, once it stops bubbling and smoking you can run it at full strength to wash down any other bits and ensure that the drain is clear. if it isnt repeat untill it is.

also if you have never used this stuff before i would either call a plumber to do it for you or to show you how to do it the first few times. also if you have any pets makesure they are extremely far away from the area you will be doing the drain cleaning. if you have small pets like hamsters which are super sensative to toxic fumes dont do it at all


----------



## sephoras girl (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL!

Sounds Dangerous.


----------

